# Removing Write-Protection from burnt DVD+RW



## Jordster (May 14, 2008)

Hi guys,

I burnt an ISO to a DVD+RW, and trying to run it in Ubuntu. It cannot mount it because it has Write-Protection.

I burnt it using Nero 8 and did a Full-Erase, then burnt the Image onto it *without finalizing.*

How can I get it off to mount in Ubuntu?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Optical media are read-only. There has to be some other problem. Are you mounting it as a CD/DVD or as a drive?


----------



## Jordster (May 14, 2008)

I think as a drive. Then that would mean that my DVD-RW drive has a problem with it - right. Note my hypothesis was a guess.

Infact - I'll tell you the error I get in linux when I try to open it.

"Mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected,
mounting read-only
mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified"

That's the error it gives me when it cannot mount *volume**.*

Hope this helps.
Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I seriously doubt this is a hardware problem with the drive or a problem with the disk. I don't think Linux has the capability of reading from and writing to a DVD+/-RW disk it would to a hard drive or flash drive. I'm not aware that Windows has this capability either. Perhaps if you explain why you're trying to mount the disk as a hard drive, someone might be able to offer more applicable advice.


----------



## Jordster (May 14, 2008)

I'm not trying to mount it as a drive - I;m trying to run the ISO on the DVD.

I tried to open it, and it comes up with a mounting option error.

I put the DVD in, and the error in my last post is what it says. 

Then when I right click the DVD and choose mount in My Computer, it says opening the DVD, then says this error:

"UNABLE TO MOUNT LOCATION
DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message busy security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken" 

Note I am on the internet by LAN cable

Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Tell us specifically, the command you used to try and mount it.

If the media is stuck in the drive, have you tried as root from the / or /root directory:
# eject /dev/scd0

ISO media need the file system type to be specified when issuing the mount command.

Try as root:
# mkdir /mnt/cdrom
# mount -v -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /mnt/cdrom

You cannot eject from the mounted directory, so issue the eject command from either the / or /root directory.

Make sure you complete (finalize) all burns of an ISO file to a cd/dvd/r+w media.

-- Tom


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Mind telling us what this ISO is and what you intend to do with it?


----------

